# [Edit] Naruto - Soap Opera version



## Seph (Dec 13, 2011)

*Cover:*



*Chapter 1:*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Seph (Dec 13, 2011)

*Chapter 2:*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Seph (Dec 13, 2011)

*Chapter 3:*


*Spoiler*: __ 















*Chapter 4:*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Seph (Dec 13, 2011)

*Chapter 5:*


*Spoiler*: __ 















*Chapter 6:*


*Spoiler*: __ 















THE END.​


----------



## Leuconoe (Dec 13, 2011)

I laughed and I cried. (; u b


----------



## RasenShuriken 7 (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh my god. This is the greatest fucking thread in all of NF, more.

I DEMAND MORE!


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Dec 13, 2011)

Always want to Troll Minto -.- Problem with Minato>YourFavoriteCharacter(Itachi)?? Btw Nice Edits!


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 13, 2011)

Someone's butthurt


----------



## Ana (Dec 13, 2011)

nice


----------



## 24 Hours (Dec 13, 2011)

I like Minato, but shit is epic


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 13, 2011)

lol... okay... 

and lol paedophilia? 

why not just add i*c*st while your at it: say that mikoto and itachi got it on, hence itachi is also sasuke's brother and father at the same time? 

but i was half expecting baby naruto to pull out an itachi's special uchihaha rape face, similar to this:


*Spoiler*: __ 




ah nostalgia, that thread brings back such glorious memories. 



oh well...


----------



## Seph (Dec 13, 2011)

> why not just add i*c*st: say that mikoto and itachi got it on, hence itachi is also sasuke's brother and father at the same time while you are at it?



Lack of panels.


----------



## Crona (Dec 13, 2011)

I enjoyed this trollage of Minato.

Enjoy a rep OP


----------



## Sniffers (Dec 13, 2011)

LOL! That was good! 


"_Minato barely had a personality_"


----------



## OneHitKill (Dec 13, 2011)

Mega Reps! 

Great twist, never saw it coming :sanji


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 13, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Lack of panels.


sure, if you say so.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 13, 2011)

Dude I literally crapped my pants... This is by far the best edit I've seen in a long time.

Minato's suicide, Sasuke's erection, Jiraiya jacking off, "Wow I can't believe I am Naruto's uncle."



Sniffers said:


> LOL! That was good!
> 
> 
> "_Minato barely had a personality_"



hahhahay yeah this too.
5 stars.

edit : 
shit I can't rep you.. must spread more


----------



## 24 Hours (Dec 13, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> LOL! That was good!
> 
> 
> "_Minato barely had a personality_"



That's the sad truth.  What's worse is that applies to almost all characters besides the main characters.


----------



## tgm2x (Dec 13, 2011)

Edit of the year probably


----------



## maltyy (Dec 13, 2011)

I lost it when Whitebeard showed up.

Fuckin 5-star comic boi


----------



## Octavian (Dec 13, 2011)

LMFAO TOO MANY GOLDEN PANELS

SASUKE " SO THAT MEANS IM NARUTO'S UNCLE"

ITACHI'S LEGENDARY CRAZY FACE

JIRAIYA'S MASTURBATION SCENE

AND THE DARTH VADER REFERENCE AND NARUTO'S REACTION AT THE END 

LOLOLOLOL

EDIT: NEED TO SPREAD REP


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Dec 13, 2011)

I knew Itachi was the father before I opened the first spoiler...... he is everyones father. 

Epic trollage of Minato.......it was funny. Now I understand why some fans say they dislike Itachi's fans though....... If I wasn't Itachi fan and was only Minato fan, I might find this a bit offensive.


----------



## Octavian (Dec 13, 2011)

Naruto Fighto said:


> I knew Itachi was the father before I opened the first spoiler...... he is everyones father.
> 
> Epic trollage of Minato.......it was funny. Now I understand why some fans say they dislike Itachi's fans though....... If I wasn't Itachi fan and was only Minato fan, I might find this a bit offensive.



nah i like both and i found it funny. for things like these, you have to value the entertainment above other things.


----------



## eien (Dec 13, 2011)

OMG loool! can't stop laughing! XD


----------



## Chibason (Dec 13, 2011)

Very funny, Sephiran. 

Jiraiya:"I'm glad Itachi didn't 1-shot me" :rofl


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 13, 2011)

LOL Whitebeard reading Minato's suicide.

Very nice edit. XD


----------



## kannoos (Dec 13, 2011)

lol. Especially @ Whitebeard.
You could have called it 'Konoha nation Street '


----------



## ImSerious (Dec 13, 2011)

Sasuke: ''I guess im Naruto's uncle''

Laughed my ass off 


The only sexual relationship Itachi ever had with Kushina was fapping to her picture that Minato lended him tho, only Minato gets to hit that


----------



## silentstand (Dec 13, 2011)

epic edit


----------



## galvao18 (Dec 13, 2011)

am i the only one who was expecting naruto to awaken his sharingan?


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2011)

> i had an affair with uchiha itachi


that caught me by surprise 

anyone said he expected this and kushina not saying "itachi is my kid" is just lying 

i loled because of the previous dialogue lead to believe to something else. i have to admit, good bait............... now that we are passed that, he is 5 years old man 

put in "time travel itachi from the future" and i am ok with it 

now to read the chapter 2  

+reps yeah, it was risky but i loled even for the problems 

crap can't rep


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 13, 2011)

That shit was classic but only Minato gets to hit that


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 13, 2011)

Dat Itachi


----------



## αce (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Skywalker (Dec 13, 2011)

That was fucking amazing.


----------



## Iamacloud (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow... I can't believe I'm Naruto's uncle. 

+ reps for awesome edit


----------



## SerrakoSeshi (Dec 13, 2011)

Wtf?              

I demand i*c*st or Yaoi.


----------



## SaVaGe609 (Dec 13, 2011)

Very entertaining. Laughed out loud at:
-"I'm going to get some air" "He committed suicide."
-Random Death Note scene
-"I can't believe I'm Naruto's uncle." *Unknown Sasuke fate*


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 13, 2011)

At first I was like  

but then I was like  

And now I'm like


----------



## DragonOfChoas (Dec 13, 2011)

While the edit was good, the whole 5 years old part was disturbing...


----------



## Neo ShadoW (Dec 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Seph (Dec 13, 2011)

DragonOfChoas said:


> While the edit was good, the whole 5 years old part was disturbing...


----------



## αce (Dec 13, 2011)

Sephiran lessonz plz


----------



## Seph (Dec 13, 2011)

In what?


----------



## αce (Dec 13, 2011)

Disguising my Minato bashing threads


----------



## Seph (Dec 13, 2011)

Hahahahahhaah Ace hahahahahahahahhahahahahahah


----------



## αce (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm being serious.
I should make an edit called Tobi vs Minato 2.0
Will be very interesting


----------



## Seph (Dec 13, 2011)

Just make sure it has a plot more than just a Minato bashing. Like in this one, Itachi is Naruto's father, and DNA testing and so on.

I made an edit once that consisted SOLELY of Minato bashing and it got locked for baiting.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2011)

FUCKING EPIC!!

Keep the trolling of Minato up!

Itachi > Minato

BUAHHAHA!


----------



## Seph (Dec 14, 2011)

Dead already?


----------



## MCHammerdad (Dec 14, 2011)

and... + repped


----------



## Forces (Dec 14, 2011)

"My son" This is so lame it's hilarious in a good way. I'd rep you if  I was green


----------



## KyuubiFan (Dec 14, 2011)

Damn, I can't rep you.


----------



## Kezone (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice edit.

Minato has no personality? That's just sad how true that is.


----------



## Lolitalush (Dec 14, 2011)

That was stupid as hell, but I still laughed my ass off.


----------



## Rawri (Dec 14, 2011)

There were some really funny parts, Itachi saying 'I AM YOUR FATHER' was just hilarious


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Dec 14, 2011)

Zaru himself would have to rep you 15 times for you to get the rep you deserve for this edit. 

And months before, I also made an edit about Itachi being Naruto's father. Too bad it wasn't anywhere near as funny as your edit.


----------



## Taijukage (Dec 14, 2011)

cheap attempts at humor, itachi wanking. yeah this gets a neg.


----------



## Seph (Dec 14, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> cheap attempts at humor, itachi wanking. yeah this gets a neg.



No wonder everyone hates you


----------



## Taijukage (Dec 15, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> No wonder everyone hates you


what, for telling the truth? 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFgXF0a_Yw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Dec 15, 2011)

Mind=Blown.


----------



## Vargas (Dec 15, 2011)

Holy shit, dat was awesome


----------



## Ghost (Dec 15, 2011)

What is the font's name you used in this?


----------



## Seph (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't know if it's supposed to be a secret or not, so I'll keep it a secret just in case. I'll rep you saying what it is.



> what, for telling the truth?



The truth for you, not for everyone else.


----------



## lathia (Dec 15, 2011)

5 star thread for Sephiran. 


Should have added Raikage's panel saying "Minato was so happy all the time, that he just died."


----------



## Seph (Dec 15, 2011)

I should've put Raikage crying somewhere


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 15, 2011)

lmfaooooooooo aww man this shit is gr8 sephiran, probably the best edit ive read in a while. god damn itachi fucking minato left and right here holy shit. that was fun reading

 + reps, 5 star, keep this shit up



DragonOfChoas said:


> While the edit was good, the whole 5 years old part was disturbing...



not disturbing just VERY unusual be getting good pussy at dat age


----------



## DragonOfChoas (Dec 15, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> not disturbing just VERY unusual be getting good pussy at dat age



If we go by time frames Itachi should have been about 4 when he impregnate Kushina. What a talent in bed...


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 15, 2011)

this is a 10/10 thread, keep it up


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Dec 15, 2011)

DragonOfChoas said:


> If we go by time frames Itachi should have been about 4 when he impregnate Kushina. *What a talent in bed...*



Fact.


----------



## Delicious (Dec 15, 2011)

"I can't believe I'm Naruto's Uncle"


----------



## nadinkrah (Dec 15, 2011)

lol. my own way...


----------



## Seph (Dec 16, 2011)

Only 2 people liked the Death Note chapter :<


----------



## kayanathera (Dec 16, 2011)

so vile Minato didnt deserved this+reps


----------



## Addy (Dec 16, 2011)

read it with this


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 16, 2011)

This is awesome.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Dec 16, 2011)

Lol...
That was hilarious. The Wammy house part was unexpected.
And I lol'd hard at-
Thank God he didn't decide to solo me.


----------



## CandleGuy (Dec 16, 2011)

None of the links work


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 16, 2011)

I cant see the pictures in the 1 page  please reposted


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Dec 16, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Only 2 people liked the Death Note chapter :<



The Death Note part was dumb though.


----------



## Seph (Dec 16, 2011)

WTF mad

I'LL FIX IT


----------



## Seph (Dec 16, 2011)

Fixed


----------



## CandleGuy (Dec 16, 2011)

You think I would have learned my lesson by now


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 16, 2011)

this is the best shit I have ever read, better than the fucking manga itself. I bow to you my friend. You are worthy to be known as Itachis biographer


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Dec 16, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> this is the best shit I have ever read, better than the fucking manga itself. I bow to you my friend. *You are worthy to be known as Itachis biographer *



If I were you, I would sig that Sephiran.


----------



## Seph (Dec 16, 2011)

Sigged + another quote also sigged. Check it out


----------



## Vermin (Dec 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Best chapter edit I have ever read. I'm voting this for thread of the month!
Dat Itachi  Knows what to do in bed at the age most wouldn't even be able to read.
And reped. +


----------



## Seph (Dec 17, 2011)

Itachi is a prodigy after all.


----------



## Sphere (Dec 17, 2011)

Damn.. I like Minato but still found this hilarious. +repped


----------



## taeko (Dec 17, 2011)

Ohh goodness, it was a while since I read a good edit. It was superb ! +reps for you


----------



## Violence (Dec 18, 2011)

AMAZING THREAD!


----------



## Kiss (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice edit.


----------



## Naklin (Dec 25, 2011)

Awesome and hilarious edit 

Looking forward for more


----------



## Seph (Dec 25, 2011)

> Looking forward for more



I don't know. :< I haven't been able to come up with a good idea.


----------



## mayumi (Dec 25, 2011)

gee, i was hoping to see
itachi: sorry guys i am gay and my lover is shisui and sasuke is our child


----------



## Yachiru (Dec 25, 2011)

To get all scientific here:
How the fuck can a 5 year old produce sperm? How does his little.. thing fit in a vagina? 

....fuck this, Itachi's the King, he can do that. Period.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 25, 2011)

I agree, this is some f*cked up sh*t


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 25, 2011)

Why is this so good, want more, +rep


----------



## solid-soul (Dec 26, 2011)

i like it....thank you op


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Dec 26, 2011)

Dude that was epic but why would Itachi fuck Kushina ,if he could fuck much hotter chicks ?


----------



## rac585 (Dec 26, 2011)

Jiraiya: Even I could never do that! (maybe)


----------



## Kyu (Dec 27, 2011)

Some of your best work Sephiran.



♥Red♥ said:


> Dude that was epic but why would Itachi fuck Kushina ,if he could fuck much hotter chicks ?



Don't worry Itachi fucking Kushina didn't really happen.


Though I can't say the same for Kurenai & Konan.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Dec 27, 2011)

I thought it was shite.


----------



## Hyaenidae (Dec 27, 2011)

Edits in the Bleach section are better.


----------



## ? (Dec 27, 2011)

nice edits.


----------



## Tengu (Dec 27, 2011)

Minato:I'm going out to get some air.-->Minato commits suicide  you're the king of edits man.
Need to spread rep...


----------



## Seph (Jan 7, 2012)

OMG I'm still getting repped for this.

This topic will never die


----------



## Agony (Jan 14, 2012)

no! pics arent working!


----------



## Seph (Jan 14, 2012)

I'll fix, give me a sec.


----------



## Seph (Jan 14, 2012)

FIXED.


----------



## Ice Princess (Jan 14, 2012)

That was just....


----------



## Do ya (Feb 14, 2012)

I laughed when I saw WB


----------



## Untitled (Feb 14, 2012)

Good thing Itachi decided not to solo Jiraiya. 
Jiraiya didn't want to have to choke a bitch.


----------



## Heli (Feb 14, 2012)

Kushina had an affair with kid Itachi


----------



## Ghost (Feb 14, 2012)

Seph, moar already!


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 14, 2012)

only 2 pages in and i already lol'd  whitebeard haha fuck


----------



## KARASUTENGU (Feb 14, 2012)

When you showed captain Whitebeard I was like 
But then when Near and Mello appeared in Wammy's house reacting to the news I was like 

Good job!


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 14, 2012)

going to get some fresh air then commits a suicide 

Funny shit man.


----------



## Seph (Feb 14, 2012)

Saikyou said:


> Seph, moar already!



Don't worry man, I'm gonna start and hopefully post my newest edit thread tomorrow.


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 14, 2012)

Seph said:


> Don't worry man, I'm gonna start and hopefully post my newest edit thread tomorrow.



Let's just hope it gets a reaction like your Tobi thread


----------



## TheFlash (Feb 14, 2012)

Second best edit thread I've ever seen. Nice fucking job man. Though Itachi would never read Bleach; he wouldn't stoop to that level


----------



## Recal (Feb 14, 2012)

There are far too many excellent lines to quote.  I loved it all, man.  Though possibly my favourite things were the nods to Death Note and One Piece. Crack-fucking-tastic.  When's the next episode?


----------



## Seph (Feb 14, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> There are far too many excellent lines to quote.  I loved it all, man.  Though possibly my favourite things were the nods to Death Note and One Piece. Crack-fucking-tastic.  When's the next episode?


----------



## Closet Pervert (Feb 14, 2012)

That's pretty obnoxious to tell you the truth. Only Itachi fanboys have the dedication to go through so much work to wank their idol and degrade the characters that threaten his position. That makes them unique even among Uchiha fanboys.

This edit should be called "I Reject Reality And Substitute My Own." And the reality is() that Minato >(>>>>>>>>) Itachi, _Minato_'s son will become the God of the Narutoverse just like he planned, whereas Itachi's little brother will become or has become the abomination of Narutoverse just the opposite of what Itachi planned, and Minato's successor will defeat both Itachi's mentor and surpasser for good in the end.

But you'll always have your edit.


----------



## TheFlash (Feb 14, 2012)

Closet Pervert said:


> That's pretty obnoxious to tell you the truth. Only Itachi fanboys have the dedication to go through so much work to wank their idol and degrade the characters that threaten his position. That makes them unique even among Uchiha fanboys.
> 
> This edit should be called "I Reject Reality And Substitute My Own." And the reality is() that Minato >(>>>>>>>>) Itachi, _Minato_'s son will become the God of the Narutoverse just like he planned, whereas Itachi's little brother will become or has become the abomination of Narutoverse just the opposite of what Itachi planned, and Minato's successor will defeat both Itachi's mentor and surpasser for good in the end.
> 
> But you'll always have your edit.



Wait, wasn't the Itachiwank part of the joke? You know, really going overboard with the Minato hate and Itachiwank as a sort of parody?


----------



## Closet Pervert (Feb 14, 2012)

Bukhara Burnes said:


> Wait, wasn't the Itachiwank part of the joke? You know, really going overboard with the Minato hate and Itachiwank as a sort of parody?


I don't think so?


----------



## Seph (Feb 14, 2012)

Closet Pervert said:


> That's pretty obnoxious to tell you the truth. Only Itachi fanboys have the dedication to go through so much work to wank their idol and degrade the characters that threaten his position. That makes them unique even among Uchiha fanboys.
> 
> This edit should be called "I Reject Reality And Substitute My Own." And the reality is() that Minato >(>>>>>>>>) Itachi, _Minato_'s son will become the God of the Narutoverse just like he planned, whereas Itachi's little brother will become or has become the abomination of Narutoverse just the opposite of what Itachi planned, and Minato's successor will defeat both Itachi's mentor and surpasser for good in the end.
> 
> But you'll always have your edit.



It's not about wanking.. it's about comedy.


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 14, 2012)

Closet Pervert said:


> That's pretty obnoxious to tell you the truth. Only Itachi fanboys have the dedication to go through so much work to wank their idol and degrade the characters that threaten his position. That makes them unique even among Uchiha fanboys.
> 
> This edit should be called "I Reject Reality And Substitute My Own." And the reality is() that Minato >(>>>>>>>>) Itachi, _Minato_'s son will become the God of the Narutoverse just like he planned, whereas Itachi's little brother will become or has become the abomination of Narutoverse just the opposite of what Itachi planned, and Minato's successor will defeat both Itachi's mentor and surpasser for good in the end.
> 
> But you'll always have your edit.



I see through your genjutsu, this post was a joke all along!

Minato>Itachi  How i envy your comedy skills!

Nah but srsly wtf


----------



## Closet Pervert (Feb 14, 2012)

Seph said:


> It's not about wanking.. it's about comedy.


Ok, allright then.


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 14, 2012)

Closet Pervert said:


> Ok, allright then.



Seph makes epic threads that troll everyone 

Remember the Hitsugaya> Yamamoto thread?

Or the recent Tobi thread?

Funniest shit ever


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Feb 14, 2012)

Seph said:


> It's not about wanking.. it's about comedy.



if its about comedy why no use another character that`s not Mianto or something about Minato???

pure wank


----------



## Closet Pervert (Feb 14, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> Seph makes epic threads that troll everyone
> 
> *Remember the Hitsugaya> Yamamoto thread?*
> 
> ...


Now that i would like to see.


----------



## Seph (Feb 14, 2012)

Closet Pervert said:


> Now that i would like to see.


----------



## Last shinobi (Feb 14, 2012)

world class edit


----------



## Closet Pervert (Feb 14, 2012)

Good work...


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 14, 2012)

JCRUYFF said:


> if its about comedy why no use another character that`s not Mianto or something about Minato???
> 
> pure wank



Seph told me a long time ago that he swore to praise Itachi and troll Minato.

An honorable path


----------



## Luftwaffles (May 1, 2012)

Hahaha....good one


----------



## Javs (May 1, 2012)

Oh god. Hahaha! Seriously hilarious.


----------



## momma bravo (May 1, 2012)

@ sasuke realizing he's an uncle.

why dost i not have thine ability to rep thou?


----------



## Ypochthonios28 (May 2, 2012)

this is exhilarating   
Sasuke: '' I can't believe I'm Naruto's uncle''   
certainly waiting for more xD
thumps up!


----------



## ch1p (May 2, 2012)

Jiraiya: Thank God he decided not to solo me.

Itachi: Minato barely had a personality...

Bee: Fuck Yeah -> so unfitting it was perfect.

Last panel, someone save me from this board.


----------



## Lutharo (May 2, 2012)

That personality bit cuts both ways  very amusing edit though, keep it up.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 2, 2012)

This is amazing, here take all my reps 

edit: you don't seem to be able to get reps


----------



## Rosi (Aug 11, 2012)

That's genius :rofl:rofl 
You're awesome, OP


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 20, 2012)

reps+ probably the greatest edit master piece to hit the fourms.

it had its own fucking story line


----------



## General Mael Radec (Aug 20, 2012)

Poor minato!! The only thing missing was blaming the house keeper of commiting a crime for some reason and this would of been the best drama manga of all time.


----------



## Johnny Kage (Aug 20, 2012)

OP,

I suspect Itachi bang you up too... How old is the fetus in your belly?


----------



## Mansali (Oct 24, 2012)

THIS IS THE BEST THING EVER MADE>>>>>>>>>>>>> REPS 

BUMPING SO THAT EVERYONE ELSE WHO HASNT CAN READ


----------



## Annabella (Oct 24, 2012)

Uncle Sasuke!!!I love this so much. OP you made me laugh too much


----------



## Scizor (Oct 24, 2012)

"I even had to read Bleach! That's how bored I was!" 



Awesome stuff.


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Oct 24, 2012)

Buahahahahahahahahahaha, best thread ever...why is this guy banned i want to rep him till i die.


----------



## CtrlAltPwn (Oct 25, 2012)

Fun stuff, although if this was a real soap opera wouldn't Minato have banged Itachi's mom or his girlfriend?

One true fact about all soap opera's is constant switching of partners... a twist like Sasuke's father was Minato and wants to kill Itachi for killing his father. There is never just one affair there are dozens


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Oct 26, 2012)

KnightGhost said:


> reps+ probably the greatest edit master piece to hit the fourms.
> 
> it had its own fucking story line


Agreed. This is fucking epic.


----------



## NW (Oct 27, 2012)

Hilarious. 

I'm almost crying from laughter.


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 9, 2012)

the new KL threads suck, now this... this is perfection


----------



## Ricky Sen (Dec 9, 2012)

The old ones sucked too. Posts like these were few and far between, and even this is little more than thinly veiled flame bait.

It is pretty funny though.....


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Dec 9, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> the new KL threads suck, now this... this is perfection


Agreed, this is totally necro-worthy.


----------



## krakonfive (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm trying to insert tab A into slot B but it won't fit!


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 21, 2012)

The fuck


----------



## Trojan (Dec 21, 2012)

I think I saw the same stuff, but maybe different words and photos.

When something repeat again and again, it's started to be stupid, silly and not funny. Try to come up with something new at least. ~~


----------

